# To my wife (a limerick)



## sigmadog (May 18, 2016)

My hairline has made its retreat,
O’er the back of my head in defeat.
Up top it may lack, 
But the hair on my back,
Could do with a “Wash-Rinse-Repeat”.

And the years have long since erased,
The taut, youthful look of my face.
My flat, rippled tum,
Now round as my bum,
A sixpack? Ha! More like a case.

Through these changes my wife has been,
Serene, kind, with fullness of Zen.
Your sweetness, my Dear,
Is almost as clear,
as your awful judgement in men.

- Steve


----------



## Firemajic (May 18, 2016)

lol... sigmadog... I love this! The first stanza was sublime.. "wash rinse and repeat"... hahaaa... Anyway, I would love to read more of these... Thank you for sharing..


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 18, 2016)

Brilliant! I admire the imagery, word choice, and good old vibes of natural aging accompanied with companionship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nellie (May 19, 2016)

I love limericks and this one is so endearing!


----------



## Sonata (May 19, 2016)

I just love it all - especially the final limerick!


----------

